# Holy Crap! should I be worried or head to VET?



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

Ok, so I tried and fed my 11 weeks old Cylo a raw frozen piece of Drumstick wing. He chews for a bit, then inhale the whole piece the size of a man's Thumb. Its around 3 inches by 1.5 inches.. He's quite small yet sort of swallowed it before I can stop him. He's acting ok but I don't think he's broken the bones and cartiledge down enough. Should I start worrying? or take him to the vet? Will he digest all the bones? 

I need urgent inputs please! 

Top


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

He should be fine. If he can swallow it, he can digest it.







Puppies eat wings on a balanced raw diet all the time! Chewing isn't something carnivores really actually do, anyway. A crunch or two to break it down a wee bit, then GULP! 

You are balancing his meals, right? About half his meal is chicken muscle meat like chicken breast, so he will not get constipated from such a bone-y meal? Just be sure at his next meal to include the same weight (use a kitchen scale) of muscle meat-- unless the total weight of both wing and muscle meat is more than he should be eating for one meal.

To find out how much the combined RMB and MM meal for your pup should weigh, try http://www.rawdogranch.com


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Nah, that's a small piece, they can inhale bigger stuff without issues. I'd just keep an eye on him, but I'm sure he'll be fine. 

If he chewed on it for a bit, he may well have crushed the bone up already before swallowing it. Chicken bones are soft, and can be digested easily. He may later on barf up bigger pieces that are too big to digest - also normal, and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

More than likely he WILL digest it (or urp it back up).

Just keep an eye on him for the next day or two. If he shows any signs of distress - refuses food, can't poop, tries to vomit but can't - then you'll want to head to the vets.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

Thanks, you guys are very helpful. As you can see, I fed him frozen so to keep the bacterias to a minimal. Now being eaten inside his outdoor kennel he used his two front paws to clamp down on the slippery food.

So, do you all wipe his paws when he comes inside the house normally?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

There is always so much worry about the bacteria our dogs get from raw food - just gotta wonder, are there ANY documented cases of a human coming down with a Salmonella or e-coli infection from coming in contact with a raw-fed dog?


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

I'm too worried about the dog coming down with Salmonella or e-coli since they by nature can defend them if not exposed to it too much. My only worry is that I have small kids and they play and roll around carpets. So when the puppy's paws and fur being in contact with the raw meat, I'm just a little worried that it'll rub into the carpet and the kids will roll on them along with the dog. Make sense? help me out here, I'm trying LOL.. 

Other then that, I'm enjoying to see my puppy for the 1st time in his early doggy life that he's really chewing and tasting those enjoyable chicken wings. 

Being that I read salmons from the pacific may contain fluke which are deadly for dogs. I'm wondering if frozening the filet for over 48 hours will kill those and be safe for dogs? has anyone experience in that?


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I just told my neighbors I started raw feeding lulu and they looked at me in shock like it was an awful thing, they said "bones and everything?" and I tried to explain it to them (as much as I have learned) and they still looked at me like I was crazy. They are really great people, but this I assume is the mentality of many people who hear of it, and, I have to admit when I first heard of it I was picturing people throwing down cow carcassas in their backyard or something LOL never imagined you could feed raw chicken, etc. to dogs. 

Their dog has really bad arthritis and is older, I'll have to see how Lulu does in a few weeks and then show them that she is fine, maybe they will switch as well!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

How's the pup doing?


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

He's doing great! just being a butthead brat atm. Loves to whine to get my attention since this morning my daughter left the house early and didn't take him, so he's been pissy about it. 

I was so worried yesterday but at dinner time, he seems to have an even bigger appetite on kibbles. I'm thinking of feeding him a couple strips of chicken tender meat around noon. 

Btw, how do feed dogs raw eggs? do you simply just crack open the egg and then put it inside an empty bowl?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: TechnostormBtw, how do feed dogs raw eggs? do you simply just crack open the egg and then put it inside an empty bowl?


Yep - or you could give them the whole egg (outside would be best) and watch them try to figure it out!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNiteI just told my neighbors I started raw feeding lulu and they looked at me in shock like it was an awful thing, they said "bones and everything?" and I tried to explain it to them (as much as I have learned) and they still looked at me like I was crazy. They are really great people, but this I assume is the mentality of many people who hear of it, and, I have to admit when I first heard of it I was picturing people throwing down cow carcassas in their backyard or something LOL never imagined you could feed raw chicken, etc. to dogs.
> 
> Their dog has really bad arthritis and is older, I'll have to see how Lulu does in a few weeks and then show them that she is fine, maybe they will switch as well!


I had a "discussion" once with a co-worker who told me that because I fed my dogs venison it would cause them to chase deer. I simply replied back "So then with your reasoning that is why all the other dogs chase the Iams truck down the Interstate. Does your raw steak smell ANYTHING like a cow?" "Well ummmm no" Everyone listening in started laughing because it was very rare for someone to quickly and efficiently shut this know it all up.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL that is so funny!!! When I told my husband I was going to start feeding raw he said that Lulu will get the taste for blood and turn into an attack dog!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidThere is always so much worry about the bacteria our dogs get from raw food - just gotta wonder, are there ANY documented cases of a human coming down with a Salmonella or e-coli infection from coming in contact with a raw-fed dog?


There have been cases of dogs transmitting Salmonella to people but it is not very common from what I have found. It seems to be slightly more common for people to get it from coming into contact with infected pet food or treats rather than from the pet.

Actually there was a study on raw fed therapy dogs and Salmonella. They concluded that if the food was contaminated with Salmonella the dogs had higher incidence of shedding Salmonella in feces and recommended raw diets not be fed to therapy dogs because they may work with immunocompromised people. I have only read the abstract but they don't mention any incidence of transmission to people.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNiteLOL that is so funny!!! When I told my husband I was going to start feeding raw he said that Lulu will get the taste for blood and turn into an attack dog!


ROFL! I too had friends including some who have own dogs all their life said exactly the same thing.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

[/quote] 

Yep - or you could give them the whole egg (outside would be best) and watch them try to figure it out! [/quote]

How do you prevent them from slobbering all over with those sticky egg whites around the muzzle? they'd dried up pretty fast.


----------



## boscopup (Jun 17, 2003)

Replying to a few points in this thread...

Swallowing stuff whole... Bosco's first meal was a chicken wing at about 15 weeks old. He swallowed it completely whole. Later that night, he urped it back up, chewed it a bit, then swallowed it back down.







As long as it makes it to the stomach without lodging in the esophagus somewhere (which isn't likely to happen), it should be fine. They'll either digest it or their stomach will send it back up and say "try again!"

Salmonella and kids... My kids have never been visibly sick from being around my raw fed dogs. Now my middle son did have a stool sample done last year due to some chronic diarhea, and the sample did come back positive for salmonella, BUT his ped said that's a normal finding in stool samples. In fact, he didn't even say anything about it at our visit - he said the sample was negative. A few days later, I got a call from the health department since it's a reportable disease. But he could have picked it up anywhere - maybe from the animals or maybe from somewhere else. His diarrhea did not seem to be caused by the salmonella. I think he actually has food allergies that causes it. So yes, I've got a kid that has gotten salmonella somehow, but no, it didn't seem to actually make him sick. It wasn't the type of salmonella that needs treatment either (the kind that hospitalizes people).

Raw making dogs want blood or want to kill/chase an animal... I have a Great Pyrenees that lives with and guards my goats. He takes wonderful care of the goats. He eats a raw diet. He's even eaten goat meat. He's even eaten goats in his herd that died of natural causes. He would NEVER chase or kill one of his goats though. He also will protect newborn goats, even though they're covered in blood and goo. Dogs aren't stupid. They know the difference between live and dead, even if the fur is still on.


----------

